
Five Technologies to Learn During Quarantine and Improve Your Engineering Skills - brynbennett7
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/5-technologies-to-pick-up-during-quarantine-and-improve-your-software-engineering-skillset-68bd766bee9c
======
jasoneckert
Any technology that you find interesting and don't already know is a good one
to explore during quarantine in my opinion.

